# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  4 detenidos y 2 imputados por cazar especies protegidas en La Serena (Peñalsordo)

## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/20120516/local/uti...205161053.html

 

*Se han intervenido 52 cepos, 75 lazos y 4 jaulas trampa y hasta el momento se han identificado atrapadas un águila real, cuatro búhos reales, un ratonero común y un meloncillo*

16.05.12 - 10:53 - HOY.es



El Seprona ha detenido a cuatro personas y ha imputado a otras dos por su supuesta implicación en un delito contra la fauna. La Guardia Civil cree que empleban cepos y lazos, formas prohibidas de caza, para atrapar diversas aves, algunas de ellas de especies amenazadas. Los seis son los guardas y gestores de tres cotos, colindantes entre sí, y situados en la “Dehesa de los Barrancos”, en el término municipal de Peñalsordo.

Los agentes sorprendieron 'in franganti' al actual guarda de los cotos, manipulando los cepos, por lo que procedieron a su detención. Además, la Guardia Civil pudo saber que la práctica de caza con estas artes prohibidas, ya era usada por el antiguo guarda, que también ha sido arrestado.

Estos terrenos, gestionados para el aprovechamiento de la caza menor, se encontraban “sembrados” de cepos metálicos colocados en alturas, donde posan aves, como piedras o troncos de árbol. Allí se han encontrado restos de numerosas aves, alguna de ellas amenazadas. Los agentes sospechan que la intención de los detenidos era impedir que depredadores naturales pudieran acabar con piezas de aprovechamiento de caza.

Hasta el momento, se han identificado como ejemplares de aves atrapadas un *águila real* de cadáver reciente, especie que figura en el catálogo de especies amenazadas de Extremadura como vulnerable, es decir poblaciones que corren el serio riesgo de pasar a encontrarse en peligro de extinción, cuatro *búhos reales*, un *ratonero común* y hasta un *meloncillo*, todas ellos también considerados como amenazados.

Además, se da la circunstancia de que el lugar de comisión de los hechos, se encuentra dentro de espacios naturales sometidos a protección medio ambiental, de hecho el lugar es considerado *'Lugar de Interés Comunitario y Zona de Especial Protección para las Aves'*.

Las 2.242 hectáreas de terreno que ocupan los tres cotos han sido rastreadas durante días por la Guardia Civil. Ante la sospecha de que se empleara también algún tipo de veneno se contó con la presencia de agentes de medio ambiente y canes dependientes del gobierno extremeño adiestrados. Aunque no se detectó la presencia de estas sustancias, si se consiguió retirar más de 30 cepos colocados y dispuestos para accionarse, lazos colocados en lugares de paso de mamíferos, también fueron retiradas cuatro jaulas trampa no autorizadas, alguna de ellas aún con el “cebo” vivo, un gallo. En registros posteriores, se intervinieron numerosos cepos y lazos de alambre, tanto en el interior del vehículo del guarda como en la casa de la finca.

----------


## REEGE

*Lo único que queremos que ocurra es que el mayor peso de la ley recaiga sobre gente así de desaprensiva.*

----------

